# White Pelican



## K9Kirk (Jun 10, 2021)

I don't see these very often so it's a treat to capture one. This one was taken back in Feb. along with some other shots of it and a couple others at Robinson Preserve in Bradenton, FL. so it may look familiar to some peeps.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice shot! They pass through here every fall, and we get hundreds of them circling over the lake. I found where they like to gather last fall, so I'm prepared for this year.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 10, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! They pass through here every fall, and we get hundreds of them circling over the lake. I found where they like to gather last fall, so I'm prepared for this year.


Thanks, Jeff. I suppose you'll be getting a lot of practice on them.


----------



## PJM (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice shot.  I saw my first ones at Yellowstone a few years ago.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 11, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice shot.  I saw my first ones at Yellowstone a few years ago.


Thanks, Pete. Looks like they really get around. I think they're the most beautiful of the pelican family.


----------



## enezdez (Jun 12, 2021)

@K9Kirk you on a roll with these wildlife shots...they all are very nice...!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 13, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I don't see these very often so it's a treat to capture one. This one was taken back in Feb. along with some other shots of it and a couple others at Robinson Preserve in Bradenton, FL. so it may look familiar to some peeps.
> 
> View attachment 245018


Habitat destruction has been an issue for them.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 13, 2021)

enezdez said:


> @K9Kirk you on a roll with these wildlife shots...they all are very nice...!!!


Thank you very much, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 13, 2021)

Nice shot, Kirk.  We get them during the winter at the Hiawassee Wildlife Reserve here in East Tennessee.


----------

